# DN.ca / Market / MicahDomains (2 Viewing)



## MicahDomains (Sep 25, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/micahdomains​





*FOUR-LETTER DOMAINS *


> Short, memorable and easy to pronounce domains hold value. CVCV domains are often brandable and easy to remember. The added value of four-letter domains is that they can represent the abbreviated name of a company, organization, association, or brand.




XEXE.ca​SAPI.ca​VAPI.ca​KIPI.ca​HACE.ca​RIXA.ca​JEJO.ca​ZEXA.ca​BIVE.ca​VADI.ca​BALO.ca​KIRU.ca​VIYA.ca​JOFA.ca​XCLA.ca​




*NFT/WEB3 DOMAINS*


> NFTs and Web3 gaming are emerging platforms with potential for significant growth. Over time, NFTs will find real-world use such Starbucks NFT Loyalty Rewards Program and as Entrepreneur points out, NFTs Will Shape the Future of Gaming.




NFTBot.ca​NFTrewards.ca​NFTpayment.ca​NFTLoan.ca​NFTreward.ca​NFTpayments.ca​NFTLoans.ca​NFTwallets.ca​NFTappraisal.ca​Web3Game.ca​Web3Wallet.ca​NFTcryptowallet.ca​Web3Games.ca​Web3Wallets.ca​NFTcryptowallets.ca​CryptoTracker.ca​NFTcreators.ca​

​*FOLDABLE PHONE DOMAINS*


> Foldable screen technology is on the horizon for most phone manufacturers. Phones that "fold" have an added benefit; the screens are a generally larger than your average smartphone. The screen size on some of the newer foldable phones can even be compared to those of a tablet. Once You try a Galaxy Fold You Will Never Go Back. At present, Samsung Galaxy Fold is the leader, but rumours persist that Google will be launching a fold version of the Pixel very soon.




FoldPhone.ca​FoldablePhone.ca​RollablePhone.ca​FoldPhones.ca​FoldablePhones.ca​RollablePhones.ca​FoldingPhone.ca​StretchablePhone.ca​StretchPhone.ca​FoldingPhones.ca​StretchablePhones.ca​StretchPhones.ca​TabletPhones.ca​FlexiblePhone.ca​FlexiblePhones.ca​


*ELECTRIC VEHICLE DOMAINS*


> The electric vehicle industry is expected to increase globally year over year, Canada included. As prices continue to drop into affordable ranges, electric vehicles will become a viable option for many Canadian drivers.  View list of available electric vehicles in Canada.




EVdriver.ca​ElectricCarSales.ca​HybridElectricCar.ca​EVdrivers.ca​ElectricCarNews.ca​HybridElectricCars.ca​EVforSale.ca​ElectricCarsNews.ca​HybridElectricVehicle.ca​ElectricCarJob.ca​ElectricCarNetwork.ca​HybridElectricVehicles.ca​ElectricCarJobs.ca​ElectricMotorcycle.ca​ElectricCarCharging.ca​ElectricCarConversion.ca​ElectricCarCommunity.ca​ElectricCarforSale.ca​


----------



## MicahDomains (Dec 29, 2022)

Market page updated.


----------

